# Another Rusting Sundowner



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I thought that Sundowner was using aluminum on their trailers in 2003, not steel.

There were corrosion problems on some models and Sundowner did a recall, maybe contact Sundowner to ask for advice?


----------



## CarmieJo (Jan 24, 2019)

@jaydee unfortunately they are taking no responsibility for it because it's too old and I'm not the original purchaser.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think that for that much money it might be worth looking for a used trailer that's in good condition before committing to a major repair job.


----------

